# Default build.prop file



## drewjewbe (Nov 6, 2011)

I'm on the offical OTA 5.5.893, but I modified the build.prop file. I've been trying to install the 901 offical OTA but everytime I get an error which calls out the build.prop file. I'm assuming something in the file doesn't pass the verification but I can't figure out exactly what it is. If I just replace the build.prop file with a clean version from the 893 update I can hopefully get it to work - can someone post their default build.prop? I only have the 886 backedup.

Thanks


----------



## jpnestel (Sep 26, 2011)

drewjewbe said:


> I'm on the offical OTA 5.5.893, but I modified the build.prop file. I've been trying to install the 901 offical OTA but everytime I get an error which calls out the build.prop file. I'm assuming something in the file doesn't pass the verification but I can't figure out exactly what it is. If I just replace the build.prop file with a clean version from the 893 update I can hopefully get it to work - can someone post their default build.prop? I only have the 886 backedup.
> 
> Thanks


Usually if u modify it at all w root explorer it makes a back up for u. U just have to rename it. If not i'm not sure

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## djr4x4 (Dec 10, 2011)

drewjewbe said:


> I'm on the offical OTA 5.5.893, but I modified the build.prop file. I've been trying to install the 901 offical OTA but everytime I get an error which calls out the build.prop file. I'm assuming something in the file doesn't pass the verification but I can't figure out exactly what it is. If I just replace the build.prop file with a clean version from the 893 update I can hopefully get it to work - can someone post their default build.prop? I only have the 886 backedup.
> 
> Thanks


Once I get home tonight, I can get the OTA 893 and postup for ya.


----------



## djr4x4 (Dec 10, 2011)

This is from the ota 5.5.893.. If it doesn't work. Let me know and I'll send you the complete ota file.


----------

